# iPod-iTunes Problem



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey,

I have a small problem that can probably be resolved relatively quickly. You see I got an iPod and so I wanted to put a little comedy clip on it. So after doing so I wanted to free up some space on my computer so I deleted it. After doing so, it deleted off of my iPod!?! Now, heres the question. How can I set my iPod to keep the videos or music I put on it and keep them on there and still be able to free up my computer by deleting the video or music. I don't like that it takes it off my iPod once I delete off of my computer and iTunes. I know there has to be some way on how to do this. Probably something simple. Could anyone be of any assistance? Thank you all.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Use the "Manually Manage music" setting on iTunes - after connecting and selecting the iPod in iTunes.


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

alright, when I did that and then went to delete a movie off of my iTunes, it said that it would delete it from my iPod as well. How would I fix this so it wouldn't delete it from my iPod. Also, on my iPod I can not get off the screen Do not disconnect. It is not syncing any music or videos at this time either. What is it doing then? PLEASE HELP (


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm still learning about my iPod so I'm not an expert - any TSF Users who are, please chime in with your experience.

When I connect to my work computer I also get the never ending "Do Not Disconnect" sign. My research shows that its a common problem. What I've been able to do is go into "My Computer" and right click on the iPod and "Eject" it. Everything seems to work fine from then on...


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes I have done this as well, Though before it would never do that. It would sync all necessary items, then that screen would go away. Thank you for your help, and thanks for asking others to help as well.


----------



## pchelpdude1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

well guys welcome to the wide world of apple, just as $hit as microsoft. there is no possible way u can keep ur files on ur ipod once u have deleted them off ur computer i dont know y apple made ipods that way, but im guessin its for copyright laws. cause if u think about it if u paid for your songs then put ur ipod on another computer then hey presto u can now copy the song to there pc for free but wat apple dont obviesly realise is that there are such programes at bareshare, limewire ect which enable you to free music. the same as if you move the file from say c:music, to the file c:mates music. that is also where u go wrong because itunes is trying to look for a file that is no longer where it thought it was so it deletes the song from the ipod. and that is also you u keep gettin the updating ipod do not dissconnect showing up on other ppls computer it is because itunes is deleting everything on ur ipod because it dont reconize the files on ur ipod to the files on sumone else's computer. so my suggestion is simple..... a bigger hdd so that u dont have to delete any files. and also if u dont delete then do not move them to a new hdd/folder. i hope this helps thankyou. pchelpdude1985


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

well that helps, but why then when I do nothing does it always stay on that do not disconnect screen. When I don't delete any music or videos or anything. Also, I have never used this iPod on any other computer but my own and I did not change the path to where my downloads are at. What could the problem be? Thank you.


----------



## pchelpdude1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok the best thing i can suggest there is to uninstall then reinstall itunes on ur pc. but... once u do that it will get rid of all ur music/video clips in ur itunes playlist so if u add new songs that wat were on it it will then add them to ur ipod BUT it will also delete the old songs that were on ur playlist off ur ipod.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry i didn't find this section earlier. ok, some basic ipod rules. the reason your ipod now says do not disconnect is because you have it in manually manage songs, which makes it a portable hard drive, and like most portable hard drives, you have to tell windows to unmount it. and there are 3 ways to do that. 1) click the eject icon next to the ipod in itunes source list. 2) click the safely remove hardware icon in the taskbar. 3) right click on the ipod icon under my computer and tell it to eject. once you do one of those three, the ipod will get the signal it wants, and then say ok to disconnect. and for some reason, putting windows to sleep or standby, or even shutting down, does not send the signal to the ipod that its looking for, so it will still say do not disconnect on the screen.
now, if you want it on your ipod, it has to be on your hard drive, in most cases. what itunes is doing is syncing your hard drive and the ipod, not just adding files to the ipod. if the itunes is set to automatically update the ipod with the whole library, then it will make the contents of the ipod match the hard drive. if its set to only match certain playlists, then if its not in a playlist, it'll not go on the ipod. if its pulled from the playlist, it'll pull it from the ipod. now if you have it set to manually manage songs, then as you add them to the ipod in the source list, it'll add them to the ipod. and you can connect it to another itunes and add stuff the same way. but the ipod remembers which itunes library it got it from, so if you take a song off that itunes, the next time the ipod is added to plugged into that itunes, it looks to see what changes there were for files. if its no longer in the itunes library, it can no longer be on the ipod.

side note on uninstalling itunes, doing so will not remove any music files on your hard drive, or in the itunes library folder. it will only remove the app itunes. so your music will be ok. but its always best to backup before doing it just incase. 

remember, the ipod is not for storing your music, it is for taking your digital music with you so you do not have to be in front of your computer to listen to it. so truth be told, if you are worried about hard drive space, then its time to upgrade the hard drive, or find a different music player that doesn't require any app to load music on it.


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

alright, well thanks for all of your guy's help. I found a program that can allow me to delete the music off my HD and just load the music from my iPod to the computer whenever I want. Though I have to make sure that it's my computer I use ONLY. Though its a nice program, I have a lot of free space, and I get to keep the music I listen to right there. Thank you all for everything, I really appreciate you guys solving my iPod-iTunes problem.


----------



## pchelpdude1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

not a prob man glad we could be of some service to you.


----------



## pinkluvr3 (Feb 15, 2008)

i was trying to download a song from a friends playlist onto mine and they sent me their entire playlist so i tried to download the song to mine but wen i brought up itunes it showed his playlist. i tried to sync my ipod, but it deleted all of my songs and replaced them with his. is there any way to undo all of this?


----------

